# To celebrate the receiving of my driver's license...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought myself a bicycle! Well, that's not entirely true. But I paid the last payment on it the day I got my license, and then brought it home.

It's my first road bicycle, I owned a 2007 Giant Cypress ST Hybrid before, but I wanted something light and speedy to get me over the many (MANY) hills in my hometown. I bought a 2009 Specialized Allez Triple.

Here's a stock photo. Mine looks identical, but it has toe cages on the pedals.









Full specs: http://www.dalescycles.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=09all27

The upsides: Carbon fiber fork and seatpost, aluminum frame (whole thing weighs around 18 lbs, easy to lift with one hand) super-thin tires. This thing is FAST. 

Downside: most of the components are absolute crap, which is ridiculous for $850, but I'm cheap. *grumble.* Looks like I'll have to upgrade when I get more serious about cycling. Oh, and riding in the road bike position (crouch-tastic!) is taking some getting used to.

In summary though, it's SO FUN TO RIDE. If anyone here has been considering getting a road bike, I encourage you very strongly: Get one! Nothing feels better than racing down a hill at car-speeds. Aaaand it's a great way to stay in shape!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Specialized bikes are pretty good, the components are not too crappy. Keep an eye on your gears; that's where the problems usually lie.

I have a Canondale H300 hybrid trail bike myself and I love it.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, the gears are Shimano Sora. Very touchy, can't grind them at all or they get very pissy.

Cannondales are sweet, I test-rode a few at my LBS.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a Cannondale right now. For the past few years the joke name for Cannondale has been, "Crack and fail."


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Really? From what I've read, their road bikes are pretty respected. Hmm!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice choice .
I used to ride old steel frames like these till last summer my last one finally had its frame bent..
so I picked up a Giant OCR racing bike for 750$ this year,, things pretty wicked to say the least .. so much fun to ride


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've heard good things about the OCRs. My last bike was steel frame, I gotta say I really prefer this aluminum. It's so light!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My Cannondale is pretty old (mid 90s). It was my dad's, he lost interest in it and I took it from his garage. Since the late 90s, they have had major problems with frame failure.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

$850 for a bike !?!? Are you serious !?! Wow ! I would never spend that kind of money on a bike. Road bike or no road bike. But hey, it's your money and congrats !

LOL !!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ice, that's considered very cheap for a road bike, haha. My LBS has carbon-fiber frame bicycles for $6,000


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Some people don't realize the difference between a Magna from target and a good quality bike.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Ice said:


> $850 for a bike !?!? Are you serious !?! Wow ! I would never spend that kind of money on a bike. Road bike or no road bike. But hey, it's your money and congrats !
> 
> LOL !!


My dads road bike cost him $3,000...Only because it was the floor model


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

i know some one in my high school that custom makes bikes(bicycles not motorcycles) most of the time the cost comes out less than 700 dollars, so if you ask me most bicycles are overpriced.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I read a few days ago that Bike, moped, and scooter sales are skyrocketing, with sales exceeding production capacity. There are waiting lists at some dealerships now, can you believe it?
I guess the gas prices haven't hurt _everyone_..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yes you can have someone build it for slightly less cost.
but then there isn't any warranty on it,, you don't know if the parts were the best choices for that frame or style of bike.

carbon fiber forks, better spoked wheels for strength and tension.
smoother shifters it all adds up to have decent parts.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

trashion said:


> Ice, that's considered very cheap for a road bike, haha. My LBS has carbon-fiber frame bicycles for $6,000



Still that's alot of money for a bicycle. LOL !!

I am confused though. Your subject list as you have your license. You need a license for a road bike ??? I've never heard of that. I can see for a scooter or motorcycle but a road bike ? Enlighten me for I don't understand why one need a license for a road bike. Maybe it's something I've never heard of.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It is called irony. She got her license, and, instead of taking the traditional route and buying a car, she bought a bike. She doesn't need a license for the bike; she could always ride the bike. Instead of putting her new license to use she is going to ride her bike.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i got on a bicycle i would immediately fall over...olympic racing bikes usually cost in excess of $30,000.the solid carbon fiber wheels are about $3000 each..$700-800 is the lower end of the better bikes.them $75-100 bikes are ok for the occasional rider.but if you are really gonna ride;you need to upgrade..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

lohachata said:


> olympic racing bikes usually cost in excess of $30,000.



Sooooooooooooooo Who is gonna buy me one? Any takers? It is that or a Prius


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

the car that turns when you put your hand out the window


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

nice bike congrats.


I disagree, I have a $200 Schwinn... that's cheap


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

guppyart said:


> the car that turns when you put your hand out the window


lmao. Too true.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I gotta say that I'm getting less and less interested in the Prius. I drove one for a week (company car went on the fritz) and they handle okay. I personally prefer a traditional stick shift but I understand how the hybrid technology needs a CVT, that's cool. My main issue with the Prius is that it is designed more to flaunt that you're driving a hybrid than to be a functional vehicle. Plus the bar in the middle of the back glass is super distracting. And, forget about putting a bike rack on the back. Roof only. Not cool for me.


----------

